# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Չապլինի ֆիլմում հայտնաբերվել է հյուր ապագայից` բջջային հեռախոսով

## SSS

> Չապլինի ֆիլմում հայտնաբերվել է հյուր ապագայից` բջջային հեռախոսով. 
> By AdministratorPublished: 28/10/2010
> Posted in: Ժողովրդի ձայն, Քաղաքական
> Tags: բջջային հեռախոս, Չառլի Չապլին 
> 
> 1928 թվականի վավերագրական կինոքրոնիկոնը, որ իբրև հավելված մտել է Չարլի Չապլինի «Կրկես» ֆիլմի խտատեսասկավառակում, սեսացիա է առաջացրել. ուշադիր կինոմանները այդ կադրերում հայտնաբերել են կին` «բջջային հեռախոսով»:
> 
> Ֆիլմի էպիզոդներից մեկում կադրում հայտնվում է մի կին, որ փողոցով քայլելից, ականջին ինչ որ սարք է բռնել:
> 
> ...


http://asekose.com/?p=8727

----------


## tikopx

ես թեման շատ են քննարկել բոլոր մասնագետները և  եկել այն մտքի, որ նա ուղղակի ականջնա քորելուց եղել, կամ դեմքնա ծածկել, սա տարածել են բոգերները, բայց վերջում պարզվելա, որ դա ուղղակի պատահաբարա կադրում տենց եղել:

----------


## BOBO

ու ում հետեր խոսում? :Jpit:  ապագա էր զանգել? :LOL:

----------

Gayl (03.11.2010), Kuk (03.11.2010), LoK® (03.11.2010), paniaG (03.11.2010), Rhayader (03.11.2010), tikopx (03.11.2010), VisTolog (04.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.11.2010)

----------


## paniaG

> ու ում հետեր խոսում? ապագա էր զանգել?


Պիցցա էր պատվիրում :LOL:

----------

BOBO (04.11.2010), Rhayader (03.11.2010)

----------

